# Please help, soft99 - fusso dark, mirror dark, or authentic



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

As the title suggests, im not sure what to go with out of the 3, the obvious one would be fusso, but, has anyone had any experience with the others. Its going on a 56 black polo gti.authentic is more expensive, not that that really means anything. Cheers


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I've not tried mirror shine. 
I prefer authentic, although it doesn't last long, it's finish so wet! The crazy water behaviour of Fusso doesn't last very long anyway, and authentic has a much better finish.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Buy all 3..:thumb:

I like to class mirror shine as a wax equivalent of a QD, a quick swipe of a microfibre & then buff to a shine on the panel...

So you could go down the route of Fusso, Authentic then top up with Mirror Shine...:thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Mirror shine does give some glossy glass finish! We get good water behaviour around 3 months from fusso , fourth month start to slower down a lot! And is coming fifth month there is still protection on it and sheets water in a patch! The above test is with a 2 weeks wash routine.

We recommend topping authentic on top of fusso coat, we have a video about it by our customers and it shall explains all!


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

How long will King Of Gloss last? Intersted but havent seen much about it to be fair.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

just get them all,you wont regret it


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Copey said:


> How long will King Of Gloss last? Intersted but havent seen much about it to be fair.


Is 3 months state from manufacturers claim and we get 1 and half months but we panel wipe it and redo another wax!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

ardenvxr said:


> just get them all,you wont regret it


That's remarkable lol!


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

Im going with fusso dark and authentic. Cheers for advice


----------



## tdi30 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for using my video Jackie. Still impresses me every time I watch it. Also of anyone is in doubt what to buy get all of them you wont be disappointed.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

tdi30 said:


> Thanks for using my video Jackie. Still impresses me every time I watch it. Also of anyone is in doubt what to buy get all of them you wont be disappointed.


:thumb: great work on car for those who seen the sheeting video, Chris has done a 3 day correction on the white RS!


----------

